# Underwater Watches Photographed Underwater



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

i am realy pleased with my olympus 1030sw

but it went against all my instincts to put a camera in a sink full of water!even though its supposed to be 10m wp

so my first underwater pics and its of a watch my JSAR

the macro and other settings are so easy on this its a great go anywere camera

i hope to go to the beach this year and try it out a little deeper... :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Great pics. Very impressive, even if it was the kitcken sink.


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

yes ime not going to impress any of these divers with my sink photos.

pity i dont keep fish or i could drop some in and bluff its the sea

good fun though :lol:


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

underwater lume shot this is a real divers watch [in a sink]


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

The fish are getting used to a watch being dunked in their bowl!


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

This is the nearest I get with my camera










Don't think the D40 would like being fully submerged.


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

The one to get is a: Go Pro Hero camera!

Got my son one for xmas it's great, completely waterproof and shockproof, you can attach it to a helmet, surfboard, wrist or any moving thing. It'll take 50 minutes of video and 5mp pics and is tiny.

We had it in the fish tank filming - brilliant results.

The great thing is that it's less than Â£150 and is more fun [and in someways more useful] than my DSLR, I had it strapped on whilst riding trial bike and got some excellent footage so will get one for inspections &c when I'm abseiling or need both hands free.

 the website


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Some great shots so far, love the lumed up Marathon


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I asked for ice and lemon...


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

partially underwater


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Heres a few at 24m in the Red Sea..

You can just see the empty Shell that I used as a prop start to walk away as it wasnt in fact empty


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Wow Jase did you take all three on holiday with you !


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Zephod said:


> Wow Jase did you take all three on holiday with you !


Yeah, and others h34r:

Back in the days when I was keen and enthusiastic...... :sadwalk:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

why's the middle one fast? :huh:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Who knows?


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

langtoftlad said:


> The fish are getting used to a watch being dunked in their bowl!


there all good but you must win some award for coordinating

orange fish with orange dial

silver fish with silver dial..... :lol:


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Heres a few at 24m in the Red Sea..
> 
> You can just see the empty Shell that I used as a prop start to walk away as it wasnt in fact empty


Cool pictures Jase :thumbsup:


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

where to send the crap copies!! -s'funny seems to be leaking?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Underwater:










Almost (inadvertently) underwater:


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

that ocean 7 looks like a real divers watch

love the dial clarity


----------



## diesel (Feb 8, 2009)

My Seiko Samurai in my pool


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

like that as well

surely divers are the best watches for clarity of reading?


----------



## bobjames (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice pics and i like the Doxa.


----------

